# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > QiDi 3D Printer Forum >  QIDI Support email was DOWN for a week, but is now back UP

## supertaz

Early this morning I talked to Emily about some issues with my now 2 week old Tech 1 purchased via Amazon.  I had emailed VIPservice and Skyped sales003, but got radio silence for a week and a half.  After finding Emily's email in the mega thread, I emailed her directly, and she skyped me very early this morning, before she left for the night.  Apparently, they had some email issues last week, but they are now resolved.  Perhaps it was more than just email, as I didn't hear back on Skype during that time either.

Whatever happened, QIDI support is back online and is as responsive as everyone has always said they are, so if you had an issue and didn't hear back, I'd try again and I imagine you'll have a response in a reasonable timeframe.

----------

